# partitionierung einer 80GB HDD

## Iren

Hallo! 

Ich habe folgende Frage, wie partitioniere ich am besten meine 80GB  Festplatte.

Ich habe schon alles mögliche gelesen, leider stand überall etwas anderes.

PC soll später als IRCServer dienen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meine Problem helfen.

mfG Iren

 :Razz: 

----------

## Kompi

AFAIK sollte Linux eine 80GB Platte genauso partitionieren können, wie jede andere auch. Die größe sollte eigentlich keine Problem darstellen.

Vielleicht sagst du noch einmal etwas genauer, wo es hakt:

- Stimmt die Größe nicht, die der Kernel ermittelt? (und die dann in fdisk angezeigt wird)

- gibt es irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen, wenn du versuchst, die Platte zu partitionieren?

- Oder zielte deine Frage eingentlich auf etwas anderes ab, z.B. darauf, welche Verteilung von Speicher sinnvoll wäre, wenn man 80GB zur Verfügung hat?

----------

## Iren

Hoi 

Ja,meine Frage bezieht sich auf die Speicherverteilung.

Ansonsten gab es keine Probleme.

----------

## amne

 *Iren wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe folgende Frage, wie partitioniere ich am besten meine 80GB  Festplatte.
> 
> 

 

fdisk   :Twisted Evil: 

 *Iren wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe schon alles mögliche gelesen, leider stand überall etwas anderes.
> 
> 

 

Das liegt daran, dass es kein universelles Patentrezept gibt, lies die anderen Sachen nochmal und such dir das heraus, was dir gefällt ("Die Idee mit ner eigenen Partition für /usr gefällt mir, die Idee mit der Partition für /var nicht").

 *Iren wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PC soll später als IRCServer dienen.
> 
> 

 

Der Irc-Server sollte nicht viel Unterschied zu ner normalen Installation machen, was sonst (Desktoprechner, reiner Server)?

 *Iren wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meine Problem helfen.
> 
> 

 

Ich würde mir mal diesen Thread ansehen, immerhin ist der in der Dimensionierung der Platte nur um 50% daneben.  :Wink: 

Wenn du dann noch konkretere Fragen hast, stell sie hier oder dort (je nachdem, wo es besser hinpasst).

----------

## Iren

Jo danke hat mir geholfen.Vorerst dient er nur als IRCServer.Was dann noch zu dazu kommt kann ich noch nicht genau sagen.

Habe noch eine Frage habe ich welches Dateisystem nehm an besten für 

/home 

/

/boot

gibt da ja viele möglichkeiten!

 :Surprised: 

----------

## leuenberger

Eigentlich spielt es keine Rolle welches Dateisystem Du verwendest. Ich würde Dir aber auf jeden Fall ein Journaling Filesystem empfehlen (ReiserFS, xfs, Ext3).

ReiserFS bewährt sich besser für viele kleine Dateien und xfs besser für grosse. Der Vorteil von xfs liegt besonders in den zahlreichen Utilitys sys-fs/xfs-progs und sys-fs/xfs-dump.

Bei /boot stellt sich die Frage, ob Du grub oder lilo verwendest. Lilo braucht eine Ext2 Partition zum Booten. grub kann soweit ich weiss von allen Dateisystemen booten.

Gruss Reto

mod edit: Der Vollständigkeit halberr:

Lilo kann natürlich auch mit anderen Dateisystemen booten, siehe

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=889603#889603

amne

----------

## Kompi

...wobei ein journaling Dateisystem für /boot wenig sinn macht. Da diese Partition sehr klein ausfallen wird, würde das Journal nur einen Haufen Platz verschwenden. Von daher würd ich für /boot auch wenn du Grub benutzt ext2 nehmen.

----------

## Iren

Was haltet ihr von:

/boot   Ext2

/home ReiserFS

/         ReiserFS

mfG Iren  :Question: 

----------

## Kompi

wunderbar   :Smile:   So hab ich's auch.

----------

## ian!

Solche Threads machen sehr wenig Sinn. Jedem das, was ihm am besten passt bzw. dem Einsatzbereich gerecht wird. Und hierbei landen wir schon wieder bei "Welches Filesystem ist das beste?"-Threads, die dann wieder Glaubenskriege hervorbeschwören.

Locked.

--ian!

----------

## amne

Bei /boot spricht nix gegen ext2, macht sicher keine Probleme und ist für sowas durchaus ausreichend.

/ und /home hab ich auch mit reiserfs (seit jahren) und hatte nie Probleme damit. Es gibt allerdings immer wieder Klagen (such mal nach reiserfs, jeder 3e Thread zu dem Thema  :Wink:  ), dass Reiser bei irgendwem gecrashed wäre - mir ist es wie gesagt nie passiert und meiner Meinung nach ist es ziemlich ausgereift. Kann dir die Entscheidung leider nicht abnehmen, aber sowohl ext3 und reiserfs sind meiner Meinung nach inzwischen sehr gut ausgereift.

----------

